# neue Homepage erstellen



## BladeNeo (21. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich hab vor eine neue Homepage zu erstellen und wollte euch mal Fragen welche Arten Ihr bevorzugt und wo man evtl. Informationen kriegt.

Zu der Homepage:
Sie soll seriös und professionell aussehen, also nicht zu viel schnick schnack.. sonder attraktiv und dezent.

Nun.. ich kenne bis jetzt folgende Arten:
Vorlage im Photoshop erstellen (Slicen)
Tabellen erstellen.. HP komplett auf Tabellen aufbauen

Ich stehe eher auf die 2te Idee (zwecks Ladezeiten).
Hat jemand ein gutes Tut über Tabellen? d.H. auch Effekte wie formatiert man sie.. welche größen, farben u.s.w

Wie sieht's mit den Graphiken aus?.. Erstellt ihr diese selber im z.B. Photoshop oder kriegt man die irgendwo her?

Anbei: 
Die HP wird kommerziell genutzt.. deshalb die Frage mit den Grafiken.

Bin mal gespannt welche Arten ihr kennt und bevorzugt.. (auch Interessant.. : Benutzt ihr I-Frames?)

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------



## Julian Maicher (21. Juli 2004)

Also zwecks Geschwindigkeit auf Tabellen auszuweichen ist schwachsinn. Ich sage nur CSS.
Wenn du Grafiken/Photos nutzt, entweder selber erstellen, oder aus freien Quellen beziehen (z.B. http://www.pixelquelle.de/).
Wenn du fremdbezogene Grafiken benutzt ist es sehr wichtig auf Copyrights und Lizenzen zu achten. Einfach ein "Bild speichern unter ..." kann Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## BladeNeo (21. Juli 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Kann ich die Bilder bei Pixelquelle also frei (auch kommerziell) nutzen?

CSS benutze ich sowieso.. wobei ich einfach ne css erstelle.. wo z.B. Table definiert ist und dann in html mit <td> und <tr> arbeite... 
Ich hab schon von diesen CSS Tabellen gehört.. kennt ihr hierzu denk "Begriff" oder gute Seiten mit Beispielen und einer Erklärung?

MfG,
BladeNeo


----------



## fluessig (21. Juli 2004)

Von diesen CSS Tabellen hab ich noch nicht gehört  

Ich nehme an es sind div (und andere) tags gemeint, denen mit CSS eine Postion zugeordnet wird. (style="postion:absolute/relative; ....")

Erste Anlaufstelle zur Erklärung: selfhtml

iframes können sinnvoll sein. Die Frage kann nicht generell beantwortet werden sondern nur fallbezogen.


----------

